
On being sane in insane places - sail
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosenhan_experiment
======
tcj_phx
My girlfriend became acutely psychotic when quitting methadone and alcohol
cold-turkey. She was taken to the hospital. After a week she was mostly out of
it, but it was too late - the hospital had started the process for an
evaluation for involuntary psychiatric treatment. When I realized what they
were doing I tried to protect her by obtaining a court order, but was
unsuccessful.

My girlfriend's treatment by the system has been worse than I could have
possibly imagined. These psychiatrists certainly have good intentions, but
don't realize the collateral damage inflicted by their treatments.

Today I found a copy of "Drugs and Behavior: An Introduction to Behavioral
Pharmacology", by William McKim. Hopefully this text will help me figure out
how to talk reason into a psychiatrist.

